# Measuring Tablesaw Blade Angle



## Rusty Knail (May 6, 2014)

I would like to get advice about setting my tablesaw blade for angles other than 45deg. - I use right-angle 45 triangle for that and get acceptable results. For example, would like to set up for 22.5deg cuts, but protractor set up is not good enough.

How do you set blade angle in that situation?

Are the magnetic digital devices that you zero on the table, then attach to the blade work?

Thanks for your advice/input.

Terry

P.S. I did search and didn't anything here...it's probably buried in here somewhere.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't speak from personal experience but I've heard a lot of positive talk about the wixey digital angle box.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Once you figure out how to use them they are good tools. Sometimes I get strange readings due to the angle I'm wanting.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The Wixey angle box is superb. There are two models of the Wixey and differ only in the batteries used. The older one uses CR-2032 (?) batteries. If left in the unit the batteries will last about 6 months. The batteries are a bit pricey. 

The newer model uses either two AA or AAA batteries. I would guess that these batteries would last about 6 months also. The problem with almost all batteries is that when left in a device with a parasitic drain, when the battery is beyond dead they will leak and destroy the device. 

You have to remove the batteries from the device when prolonged non use is planned. 

I've had two or three of the iGaging angle boxes, 9 volt battery. I've not been impressed. They seem to be inconsistent in their readings. And removing the 9 volt battery is a PITA.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I use a digital protractor from Home Depot, this one: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-5-in-Digital-Angle-Finder-822/203219287

These are only $20, just do a 'ship to store' and there's no shipping charges.

I like the shorter versions of these (like the one I linked to), as they will fit into more spots (like checking a miter saw).

I also like the protractor setup as you can use it to check your finished cuts, and to measure anything else you'd like. Also, it has a nice feature where you can set it to zero at any angle setting. This helps in dealing with some of the mis-marked angles, where 5 degrees really isn't 5 degrees - it's 5 degrees off 90 degrees (so it's either 95 or 85 degrees).

Mine seems to be accurate to about .2 degrees or so.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a simple adjustable drafting protractor like this...


























.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The digital angle boxes work really well. Mine is the Beall.


----------



## Rusty Knail (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback - just what I was looking for.

I used to have an adjustable triangle like Cabinetman uses, that was back in my days as a draftsman...before CAD was CAD.

In looking at reviews for the Wixey and Beall, I like the Beall because you don't have to rotate it get it on the blade. So, I'll probably shop one of those. They seemed equivalent in quality/accuracy.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I use one of the digital angle boxes for blade angle as well.

I also. I also use an once a miter gauge.
http://www.rockler.com/incra-miter-...sYTaCZWeRG40SkFlGbpotyt1XO5bsf4MeySm1T7fD_BwE


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

My woodworking was improved greatly when I got the Wixey digital angle box. I use it on all my tools: TS blade tilt, verify my miter saw blade is perpendicular, scroll saw table tilt, jointer fence angle, etc. 

It's easily the best $30 I have spent for my shop.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I also use the Wixey. I have the older one so I take the battery out between uses, but the accuracy is right on.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the Beal version and have been happy with it. I used it earlier today to set the angle on my jointer fence. Also used it to ensure that the infeed and outfeed tables were co-planer, which they were right out of the box. Co-planer tables and a square fence make for easy jointing.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

I used this and it worked awesome ($27.50):

AccuRemote Digital Electronic Magnetic Angle Gage Level / Protractor / Bevel Gauge - Angle Finder - Amazon.com

You can see the picture in profile.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I use wixey, dead on balls accurate. and I got it for $25 from Rockler on sale. The newer one too.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

There are a few threads on here that speak to the accuracy of the digital angle finders (do a search). They are typically accurate to .1 degree, so many of the accuracy aficionados who work hard to get their saws aligned to under .005, aren't happy with this level of accuracy. 
I would think that level, using iterative test cuts, would be sufficient but for all I know you are cutting re-entry tiles for the space shuttle on your table saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rbk123 said:


> There are a few threads on here that speak to the accuracy of the digital angle finders (do a search). They are typically accurate to .1 degree, so many of the accuracy aficionados who work hard to get their saws aligned to under .005, aren't happy with this level of accuracy.
> I would think that level, using iterative test cuts, would be sufficient but for all I know you are cutting re-entry tiles for the space shuttle on your table saw.


:laughing::laughing:








 







.


----------



## Ed Bray (May 22, 2014)

I use a Gem Red Digital Angle gauge, seems to work okay and not too expensive.


----------



## Rusty Knail (May 6, 2014)

rbk123 said:


> There are a few threads on here that speak to the accuracy of the digital angle finders (do a search). They are typically accurate to .1 degree, so many of the accuracy aficionados who work hard to get their saws aligned to under .005, aren't happy with this level of accuracy.
> I would think that level, using iterative test cuts, would be sufficient but for all I know you are cutting re-entry tiles for the space shuttle on your table saw.


I wish someone was still cutting tiles! We shouldn't have scuttled the shuttle! :furious:

I did try making test cuts; measuring; re-cutting. I knew there had to be abetter way.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would think .1 degree of accuracy would substantially reduce the number of test cuts needed. They're cheap, give one a try.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

rbk123 said:


> There are a few threads on here that speak to the accuracy of the digital angle finders (do a search). They are typically accurate to .1 degree, so many of the accuracy aficionados who work hard to get their saws aligned to under .005, aren't happy with this level of accuracy.
> I would think that level, using iterative test cuts, would be sufficient but for all I know you are cutting re-entry tiles for the space shuttle on your table saw.


The whole point of using a digital protractor is to quickly set up odd angles. How are you going to set up an 8 degree bevel using iterative test cuts?

If all you are cutting are 90s and 45s, then a square will do fine. But, I've used the digital protractor to cut 22.5 degrees, 10 degrees, 8 degrees, plus the obvious 45. If you want a tight, odd miter (or compound miter), you'd better have an accurate way to set up the cut.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree, my point is their .1 degree of accuracy is not good enough for many on here. The OP needs to be aware of that as he may require greater accuracy. So my suggestion was to get the Wixey and if .1 isn't accurate enough he'll have to make iterative test cuts from there.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

rbk123 said:


> I agree, my point is their .1 degree of accuracy is not good enough for many on here. The OP needs to be aware of that as he may require greater accuracy. So my suggestion was to get the Wixey and if .1 isn't accurate enough he'll have to make iterative test cuts from there.


I'm not sure that they are even accurate to .1 degree. On my digital protractor, the easiest way that I found to test it's accuracy is to fold it together, set it at zero degrees, then open it to 180 degrees (using something flat as a reference, like granite or a table saw top). Then, you can see if it reads 180 degrees exactly or not. Mine is usually within .2-.4 degrees. Of course, that error is over 180 degrees. Maybe (probably) the error from 0-90 degrees is only half of that, which might be the most common.

Oddly enough, I just tried going a full 360 degrees with the digital protractor and it was within .1 degree. Only did it once in each direction, though.


----------

